# EU blue card - change of job



## mailtopavi

Hello,

I hold an EU blue card in France with my current employer for whom I am working since 7 months (blue card validity is from Dec 2018).
I have got another job offer with better pay (in France, Paris to be precise).
I went through some links where it stated that I must work in the member state country that applied blue card for 2 years and then eligible to move to a different EU member state.
No information about switching job within same country (or even same city).

I read in a link that I must inform prefecture authorities on it, but not sure if it is authentic information.

Could someone throw me light on this situation?

Am I eligible to switch jobs with a French Blue card and within same city?
Any information would help me as the new company does not know much about it and do not want to spend for visa.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Try this site:
https://brochard-avocat.com/le-titulaire-dun-passeport-talent-et-le-changement-demployeur/
It's a private attorney, but it does list certain specific conditons under which you may be able to change jobs before the initial two years are up. If you don't meet any of those conditions, you may be stuck.


----------



## mailtopavi

Thanks a lot! I will have a look.
very helpful.

Regards


----------



## mailtopavi

I read through the link: It is given as below:

Article L313-20
2 ° Abroad who holds a highly-qualified job for a duration of one year or more and who holds a degree leading to at least three years of higher education or at least five years of professional experience of a comparable level. This card, of a duration equal to that appearing on the employment contract, bears the mention "European Blue Card".

And according to labor code,
When it is issued pursuant 2 ° of Article L. 313-20, it authorizes to carry on any salaried activity at the end of its second year of validity subject to the respect of its conditions of delivery .

This means I am allowed to change job only after 2 years of serving the current employer.
thats a bit sad!


----------



## Indian_expat_111

Hi mailtoPavi and Bev,

I know it is a while after your post but I am on a similar situation now and your experience would help me. I went thru the link posted by Bev and never got the feeling that the same job should be adhered to for the first 2 years.

Please find the extract below regarding the same:
"Nevertheless, it seems possible to be able to change employers during the first 2 years of work.

To do this, you must apply for a new "talent passport" to the new employer.

The prefecture will sovereignly instruct this change of employer, which in case of success will reset the counter of 2 years.

It seems that the chances of success are accentuated if there is a change of employer and not an activity, after the first year."

Can you please share your experience on this request, if you have anything new?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Indian_expat_111 said:


> Please find the extract below regarding the same:
> "Nevertheless, it seems possible to be able to change employers during the first 2 years of work.
> 
> To do this, you must apply for a new "talent passport" to the new employer.
> 
> The prefecture will sovereignly instruct this change of employer, which in case of success will reset the counter of 2 years.


Sure, if the new employer is willing to do all the footwork to get you a new passeport talent - which means filing the appropriate paperwork all over again. You may not have to go back "home" to get the new visa (or maybe you will), but yes, it is possible to simply get a new visa if your new employer is willing to handle it for you like that.


----------



## 95995

You can certainly apply for a Passeport Talent from within France. Perhaps Mohsel will see the post - he is here on an EU Blue Card Passeport Talent and seems pretty well informed about the ins and outs.


----------



## mohsel

I am not aware of this explicit part, I didn't change my employer in the first 2 years !
however you are correct, you can apply for passport talent while being in France, check this page for passport talent:
https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F16922
you will see for each case, the choice whether you are in France or abroad.


----------



## AlexQ

*When Two Year Counter starts?*

Hi All,

Thank you for bringing up a useful topic of changing jobs under Passeport Talent. I am in France under Passeport Talent finishing my first year of Employment. My question is when do we start counting these two years: 1) from the entering the country (beginning working for an employer or from the moment of titre de sejour reception? In my case I received Titre de Sejour after 3 months from the job start. Look forward to reading your opinions.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## MichaelDufenberg

Hi Indian Exxpat, did you get to change employers? 

I am in a similar position andmy prefecture said it is possible to change and did not mention anything about counter reset for number of years spent in France?

Did you get this info confirmed from your prefecture? 

Thanks.


----------



## tech_expat

Similar Query:-
I came to France in January 2018 on _Passeport talent_ « _Salarié en mission_ » , I got a permit for 2 years. I went for renewal in January 2020 and got the card again for 2 years, valid until Jan2022.
I found another job beginning of this year , My new employer applied for a change of status at prefecture from _Passeport talent_ « _Salarié en mission_ » to _Passeport talent_ « carte bleue européenne ». I got a _récipissé_ last month and started working for the new employer, yet to receive my new card.
Now I found another job - Is there any chance I can change now ? Can I change directly ? or Shall I go for change of status again? 
Any leads would be appreciated !!
Thanks !

My employment in France sum-up
1st Job - Jan 2018 - Jan 2021
2nd Job - Jan 2021 - Present


----------



## ManojP

Hello tech_expat ,

I am in a similar situation as you.
Could you please let us know if you succeed in the same and your experience?

Below I have place my case : 

I am living in France Since 2016, on a diplomatic residence permit. But in January 2022, I have got a better offer from a private company in France, for that I had done the process of visa Talent passport – EU blue Card in my home country in February 2022. After that, I came back to France in March 2022 on visa Talent passport – EU blue Card. Now I have applied for Talent Passport – EU blue Card Residence Permit, which is under process. Meantime I have got another better job and I would like to join the same.
In this situation, how can I join the new job when my Talent passport – EU Blue Card residence permit is under process? what procedure shall I have to follow and where do I have to do the same?
Thanks in advance for your support


----------

